# 2002 Altima AC stopped cooling, a relay issue



## miamicuse (Sep 17, 2010)

My 2002 Altima no long working. It blows but not cool air.

Took it to a mechanic and they said freon is fine and everything is fine but a bad relay. They call it a IPDO relay. They said the part is an expensive part and only Nissan makes it and it's $600.

WOW!!!

I am trying to see if there is an aftermarket part, or a used part, but so far no luck.

I typed into Google "IPDO relay" they asked me if I mean "iPod" or "ICBM"!

Is there a way to locate a more reasonably priced part for this?


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Try this site you might have a better luck in answering your question. n-i-c-o-c-c-l-u-b.c-o-m then choose the right forum for your car. Have you tried to check your owner's manual? The relay might be printed there. Let me know.


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Forgot to mention you will need to take out the dashes.


----------

